# chick lit sale: 99c novels. Love, betrayal, friendship, heartbreak, drama!



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

*genre:* contemporary women's fiction/literary/comedy/drama
*length:* full-length novel, 88,000 words

*blurb:* 
Jodie and Amelia were almost sisters once, before college degrees, careers, and grown-up love entered their lives. Before Jodie's brother broke up with Amelia.

After so many disappointments, Amelia is finally happy. Or something like it. She's given her love and trust to her best friend, Drew, who is sweet, sensitive, loyal, and everything she's always wanted. She's calculated the perfect path to inner peace and healing by surrounding herself with people who would never break her heart.

Jodie hates that all her friends are pairing up to begin their futures. She hates dating, hates romance in general. She hates that she can't forget one night, a year ago, which Drew doesn't seem to remember the same way. Everyone is moving on without her, but that's fine, because she never needed anyone in her life anyway.

_Never_ has a way of proving itself wrong.

With vivid characters, generous doses of humor, and palpable emotion, _Exactly Where They'd Fall_ is a story about three friends forced to explore the complicated and fragile bonds of friendship and love. Fans of heartfelt, witty literary fiction, and smart women's fiction will enjoy this charming and honest debut. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"The reason Exactly Where They'd Fall is such a success is due to Amos's skill in creating characters that are not just memorable and sometimes funny, but fully realised, described, and unapologetically true to life."*

- Charlie, book reviewer at The Wormhole

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for reading this! You can find out more about the novel, and download the first 5 chapters for free on my website: http://lauraraeamos.com/writing/exactly-where-theyd-fall-a-novel/

Buy for Kindle US
Buy for Kindle UK

More buy links to just about anywhere you could dream of!

Happy reading! 

Feel free to come hang out on my blog! Or chat with me on Twitter!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! Glad to see another northern Virginia here!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome, Betsy! I did notice quite a few NOVAs here! That's awesome! 

I also wanted to share a little excerpt with you all:



> SOMETIMES YOU KNOW OF A PERSON for years, sharing outings as friends of a mutual friend, bumping into each other at parties but never speaking, never exchanging more than a nod, or a hello, or a goodnight. Jodie could still remember the first whole conversation she had with Drew. He and Amelia were already tied up with each other in that momentous but stunted way, but there was a moment, and Jodie wasn't even sure if it was real, where she thought Drew might have actually been interested. She felt honestly ridiculous to think such a thing, to even consider it in the private cavities of her own head. Interested in her? No, it was unlikely. It must have been all in her mind, that moment when Amelia was still an impossibility to him, before she was dating him, or sleeping with him. That inescapable night Amelia had dragged them all along to their cocktail bar, and left them there with smoke on their clothes and neon lights in their eyes. One fraction of a sliver of a moment when Jodie thought Drew might have considered her an option.
> 
> Jodie's martini glass glinted pink light over her blunt-cut fingernails. Drew took the bar stool next to her, bringing in a breath of crisp fall air from outside, almost overpowering the smell of cigarette smoke in the room. He exhaled heavily as he sat. "Why do you think she won't date me?"
> 
> ...


You can read the rest of chapter 1.1: a fraction of a sliver of a moment here: http://lauraraeamos.com/2012/06/19/ewtf-preview-series-chapter-1-1-a-fraction-of-a-sliver-of-a-moment/

And you can download the first 5 chapters for free here: http://lauraraeamos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Amos_ExactlyWhereTheydFall_First5Sample.pdf

Happy reading!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

This week I wanted to share with you a WONDERFUL review Exactly Where They'd Fall brought in. 

"The reason Exactly Where They'd Fall is such a success is due to Amos's skill in creating characters that are not just memorable and sometimes funny, but fully realised, described, and unapologetically true to life."

It's an incredibly thoughtful review and I've been grinning over it all week! I think it perfectly showcases the book. Go check it out! wormhole.carnelianvalley.com/laura-rae-amos-exactly-where-theyd-fall/


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

This week I've been working on a new cover update. What do you think?


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the US! And a happy chilly fall day to everyone else in the Northern Hemisphere! 

Take a peek at _Exactly Where They'd Fall_, grab a cozy blanket or start a warm fire, and curl up with a great read! Get ready to fall in love with this complex, troublesome, and charming group of friends.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> This week I've been working on a new cover update. What do you think?


I miss the old cover! I liked your paper people. But I do like the atmosphere of the new cover; it gives it a sort of twentysomething nostalgic feeling.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Awww, I really loved the paper people too! But I don't think many people really got it. It worried me that I kept hearing people say it made them think children's fiction or non-fiction. What's a girl to do?  

But I'm glad to hear this new one gave you the feel of twenty-something nostalgia! That's so important to the book, as they're just at the tail end of their twenties and there is indeed a lot of nostalgia for the old days. I guess it fits in that aspect then, huh? 

I still have the paper people on the paperback edition, by the way.

************************************************************************************

ETA: the book is on sale for Black Friday weekend! $1.49! I suppose I can't bump this thread again though, and by the time I can, the sale will be over, lol! So whoever manages to find this gets like, a secret prize or something!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is having an unexpected extended sale. (Because Amazon and Kobo seem to be having a price-matching war, lol!)

Also, on my blog, I'm sharing a little bit about my upcoming new release!!! http://lauraraeamos.com/2012/11/29/the-next-big-thing-windows/


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

STILL on sale on Amazon! I am going to try to make some time to figure out how to get it back to list price though, so go grab it while you can! I've just been busy.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you looking for something to read this weekend _Exactly Where They'd Fall_ makes a great companion to a fluffy blanket and a warm cup of coffee! Cozy up!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A 4-star review at Amazon this week: "There's some truly beautiful, captivating episodes and character descriptions to be found within the chapters and I particularly enjoyed the camping scene which really came alive on the page."

Everybody loves that camping scene! It was fun to write too!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy Holidays everyone! Exactly Where They'd Fall is on sale this week in all formats! Happy reading!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Lots of new reviews on Amazon! Averaging 4.4 stars! Check them out!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

It's cold outside, curl up with a cozy blanket, a warm cup of coffee, and some juicy drama!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Come fall in love with some new friends! _Exactly Where They'd Fall_ is rated 4.4 stars on Amazon and 4.2 on Goodreads!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking for a tender and emotional love story for Valentine's Day? Check out _Exactly Where They'd Fall_!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Cover refresh, because I felt like it. Version 2 again, but a little bit warmer this time. And with birds!!!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

_Exactly Where They'd Fall_ is an emotional, heartwarming, and true-to-life story about friendship and love.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A gorgeous new review on Amazon! This one almost made me cry! http://www.amazon.com/review/RSNDAN24SRRUL/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B008OWGPI2&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag= Thank you!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

From chapter 1.1: a fraction of a sliver of a moment


> And then she saw it stretched out ahead of her. Every town had that weird old cat lady, the angry woman sitting on her front porch swing, wearing a nightgown and socks, waving a rolled up newspaper at random children to get off of her lawn. No friends, no family, and way too many cats.
> 
> Was this how it started?


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A great snowy-day read. Curl up with a blanket and a hot cup of coffee! Come fall in love with some new friends!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

One night, and three friends who each remember it differently. Where will their loyalties lie?


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is on sale for 99 cents this week!!! Grab it up if you don't have it already!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Have you read _Exactly Where They'd Fall_? I'd love to know what you thought of it! Please consider leaving a review on Goodreads, Amazon, or your favorite social media site.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Coming up on the one-year anniversary of _Exactly Where They'd Fall_! I have some fun things planned for its birthday celebration. And I'm also deep in drafting for the next two books!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A very thoughtful new 4-star review over on Goodreads: "A really impressive and beautiful read..." http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/582244533


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is on sale this month to celebrate its first book-birthday! Only $2.99!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Love, heartbreak, drama, and some laughs! Clever and heartfelt literary fiction. Take it to the beach with you!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A peek from chapter "1.3: likely to fail"



> He wasn't looking at her then, his gaze falling somewhere in the background, unfixed. "I never actually cheated on her, you know?"
> 
> As he returned to her, Jodie was caught in his muddy brown eyes, stunned for a moment. There was a small twinkle left there sometimes, as if he hadn't been completely destroyed yet. Jodie nodded. She knew, to some degree. Or at least she knew he'd never crossed that line on her behalf. Sometimes he seemed saddened by it all, and other times he seemed not to care. She wondered, when Berges saw people getting married, did he think they were making a mistake? She tilted her head toward her brother. "So you think they're doomed then?"
> 
> ...


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Only $2.99 on Kindle right now! That's two bucks off the list price!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A new review on Amazon this week! She called Exactly Where They'd Fall "nuanced, complex, and realistic" and "reminiscent of Jodi Picoult"! Check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/review/R19FKD2SU4ILTU/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B008OWGPI2&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A little sketch I did of my character, Jodie from EWTF. Take a peek: http://lauraraeamos.com/2013/10/16/wordless-wednesday-jodie-in-a-yellow-dress/


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Any book reviewers, booksellers, or librarians on Kboards? Exactly Where They'd Fall is going to be listed on NetGalley for the month of November! Keep an eye out for it!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is only $2.99 right now! Sale price is available on Amazon and Nook. Smashwords coupon is KZ33M. Kobo will be available too within a day or two. 

Happy reading!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is on sale for the holidays! $2.99 through the new year!

Also keep in mind the paperback for gift giving this year. This book is enrolled in Kindle MatchBook, so you can buy the paperback to give away as a gift and get the ebook for 99c! Great deal!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is still on sale for a few more days! Pick it up for $2.99 on Kindle or Nook. Sale ends after the new year.

http://www.amazon.com/Exactly-Where-Theyd-Fall-ebook/dp/B008OWGPI2
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/exactly-where-theyd-fall-laura-rae-amos/1112293893?ean=2940015009125


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

A couple weeks ago for a Valentine's blog series, I wrote up an interview with the leading men from _Exactly Where They'd Fall_. Lots of fun to do, and my dudes were very charming and thoughtful with their answers. 

Check it out! http://lauraraeamos.com/2014/02/12/chicklitlove-3-meet-the-leading-men/


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly Where They'd Fall is FINALLY going to have a sibling soon! A spin-off novel but completely stand-alone story (following Corbin and his friend "the earthy brunette", and Amelia and Claire make a reappearance too!), The Fish and the Bird will be available in May! Keep an eye out for it!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

At long long last, Exactly Where They'd Fall has it's spin-off finished. The Fish and the Bird is now available in all ebook formats!!! Links are on my website. This is not a sequel, but a spin-off, following a few of the side characters from Exactly Where They'd Fall. If you loved my first novel, then you'll really love my second!

These stories are completely independent of each other, but I do recommend reading Exactly Where They'd Fall first if you plan to read both. Enjoy!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

All of my novels are 99 cents this week, including The Fish and the Bird for the first time in it's new book life!

All formats and ebook stores. More links are on my website.


----------

